# pigeon dehydrated..



## chcuda (Jan 23, 2010)

i found few weeks old pigeon..rescused it frm mouth of a dog..it was bleedin frm mouth for a while..after wash..it did fine..n the nxt day was quite active..but i dint know if it needed water fed it on much of bengal gram grain,n rice..now its been 2 days it seems to be constipating n v. lathargic..i gav it water which it drank to its ful..but seems exhausted n not at all active..i gav bcomplex syrup 4-5 drops.. wat should i do to get it back normal..plz guide as soon as possible..


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you tell us where you are? Have you got access to antibiotics? Dogs carry bacteria in their mouths which can kill pigeons so it may be infected as well as dehydrates.

For the dehydration, either give it pedyalite or mix 1 pint warm water with half a teaspoon of salt and half a tablespoon of honey or glucose or sugar, dip the baby's beak in the liquid to encourage it to drink and if the crop feels hard massage it very gently to break down anything impacted without causing it to regurgitate.

Keep the pigeon warm (but not in direct sunshine or in front of a fire) and quiet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it was bleeding from the mouth when you got it, couldn't it be possible that it has some internal injuries?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> If it was bleeding from the mouth when you got it, couldn't it be possible that it has some internal injuries?


I have that doubt too.

" Bengal gram, rice " are you from India ? Its not possible to detect the position of internal injury without a proper diagnosis.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I received this visitor message about an hour after I posted yesterday:

*thanks feefo... wil keep in mind ur tips.. my pigeon just died ;( wil be better prepared nxt time*

RIP little one...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's too bad.


----------

